# [SOLVED]What driver to use for a Intel GMA950

## olger901

Hello all,

I ordered a new notebook (Dell Inspiron 6400) a few weeks ago with an Intel GMA950 card and I would like to know what driver I have to use. Do I need the kernel DRM driver, the xorg-x11 7.1 driver or do I need both? Next to that I would like to know what driver I have to use i810 or i915 or i945?

Ok found out I needed to use the i810 driver in combination with xorg-x11-7.1Last edited by olger901 on Mon Sep 18, 2006 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sonicbhoc

I have no clue... so I'm going to search google for you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_950

 *Quote:*   

> The GMA 950 was Intel's second-generation GMA GPU, used on the Intel i945G, i945Gx, 950, and 955x chipsets.

 

So, you will need to add VIDEO_CARDS="i945" to make.conf in order to get the driver.

In your kernel, remove the support for DRM, and use the x11-drm package from portage instead.

Also, enable support for AGP as a module, and do lspci -v to make sure you get the right AGP driver.

make sure you change your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file appropriately.

find /lib/modules/(your kernel version) will get you a list of modules.

----------

## SLR-722

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2102&OSFullName=Linux%2A&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21

There are official drivers available for Linux  ,  other than Suse.

----------

## jdmulloy

I currently have my GMA950 working with the i810 driver but composite and opengl don't work well together. How do I get the i945 driver instead of the i810 driver. i945 doesn't exist as a flag in $VIDEO_CARDS. How do I install intels ofical drivers through portage.

----------

